

I have physically traveled in time - kenjackson
http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Wash-attorney-I-have-physically-traveled-in-time-171952681.html

======
lutusp
A quote: "It was hard for KOMO News to confirm any of Basiago's claims."

The burden of evidence isn't on KOMO to confirm or refute this tall tale. The
burden is entirely on the story's originator, and as Carl Sagan said,
extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.

In the standard rules of scientific evidence, the burden of proof is on the
claimant, no one else. And no one should be encouraging this person in his
fantasies unless and until he can offer evidence.

